# No sound after custom kernel (Updated.Images now)

## sk8harddiefast

Yesterday I made my custom kernel. Took me 14 hours to finish it!!!! But is not recognized sound, camera, wifi, touchscreen. But lets start to make it work one by one. First of all sound. I have intel sound with realtek hd codecs into my kernel and of course alsa sound support. My sound is intel. (snd_hda_intel) and I started alsasound service but xfce4-mixer returns me:

```
GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem.
```

Is not permission problem because I have my user into /etc/group on audio section.

How to make my sound to work?

----------

## luna80

you compiled the kernel with the sound driver as module or built-in?

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Build in. With tick. No bullet.

I don't know what logs I should post. Tell me everything you should know

----------

## luna80

post the output of lspci -k

(emerge the package pciutils)

another thing that you can do is boot from the install dvd and post lsmod

(I don't speak english very well, I hope you can understand me)

----------

## sk8harddiefast

I have some progress. I installed the latest kernel 3.14. Now I have sound icon seems that icon works but still no sound  :Sad: 

I will post the output shortly because now I got an error with devpty and I cannot open xfce4-terminal  :Sad: 

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Ok. I am back. I fixed the problem and now I have terminal. Also now my camera works! I show my face in google talk plugin  :Smile: 

Now let's go for sound.

This is the output of the command

```
ember@gentoo ~ $ sudo lspci -k 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3904

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 BGN

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi
```

Ps: Me too I don't speak very good English. So feel nice with that  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

first of all compile the kernel with sound as module and not built-in

to view which others modules needed for the sound you can run the lsmod command when booting from the install dvd, you can view all dependencies of snd_hda_intel

----------

## sk8harddiefast

ok. I will do it now and I will post ther results

lsmod return me snd_hda_intel snd_hda_realtek snd_hda_hdmi

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Ok. I set intel and realtek_codec as module and rebuild kernel. Next step?

----------

## luna80

compile with all 3 modules, snd_hda_intel, snd_hda_realtek and snd_hda_hdmi

you already compiled the package alsa-utils?

after that you have to start alsasound service (with command /etc/init.d/alsasound start)

----------

## sk8harddiefast

I have alsa-utils and I started alsasound. On kernel:

Sound Card Support -> PCI Sound devices -> Intel HD Audio (Module) ->

Build hwdep interface for HD-audio reconfiguration + Allow dynamic codec reconfiguration - Ticked

Support jack plugin notification via input layer - Ticked

Build Realtek HD-audio codec support - As module with bullet

Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support - As module with bullet.

Am I ok?

----------

## luna80

I think yes, it's ok.

run alsamixer to unmute the sound card (press M on the master channel to mute/unmute) if it doesn't work

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Alsamixer says that this sound device does not have any conrols

----------

## luna80

the modules are loaded?

post the output of lsmod

----------

## sk8harddiefast

No. Lsmod return none module. It shouldn't be autoloaded? Also one more question. Why I should use modules? All this drivers, I build them into kernel as part of kernel. Is bad idea? Why? I use modules for things where I maybe use them but I don't want them now. So I build them as modules in the case of I need them in the future.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Ok. I took pictures of exactly everything.

http://s21.postimg.org/bwt5nnqfb/image.png

http://s23.postimg.org/5in4arbij/image.png

http://s11.postimg.org/p2obrpbyb/image.png

http://s29.postimg.org/tngsf5opz/image.png

http://s18.postimg.org/57tu0igih/image.png

http://s30.postimg.org/8mzh2c3m9/image.png

http://s27.postimg.org/p8wd3r5sj/image.png

http://s28.postimg.org/g3etijst9/image.png

My cat /proc/asound/cards

```
 0 [Loopback       ]: Loopback - Loopback

                      Loopback 1

 1 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xd0610000 irq 44
```

My cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

```

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA emulation code)

Kernel: Linux gentoo 3.14.0-gentoo #2 SMP Sun Apr 6 17:05:36 EEST 2014 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 

Loopback 1

HDA Intel PCH at 0xd0610000 irq 44

Audio devices:

0: Loopback PCM (DUPLEX)

1: ALC269VC Analog (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers:

0: Loopback Mixer

1: Intel PantherPoint HDMI

```

I set Alsasound into boot process.

I installed mpg123 & mpg321

I installed alsa-utils & alsa-oss

Restarting alsasound

```

ember@gentoo ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart 

Password: 

 * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

```

What I miss? It should work!

----------

## luna80

yes, it should works!   :Confused: 

I don't understand why it doesn't works...

what are you doing to test the sound? with which package do you test?

try to test sound with this command

speaker-test -t wav

(to end the test ctrl-c)

----------

## sk8harddiefast

I just open youtube to see a video. Video works but sound not. I don't have any player yet. But also I tried the jack of laptop and I don't hear any sound even there too.

speaker-test -t wav works but I don't hear any sound  :Sad: 

----------

## luna80

it's not a good test youtube (need some plugins), try the command above

----------

## sk8harddiefast

I tried it but still no sound  :Sad: 

----------

## luna80

I'm very sorry but I know any more suggest you   :Crying or Very sad: 

did you already read this link? http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA

also this is helpfull http://docs.huihoo.com/gentoo/resources/document-listing/alsa-guide.html

and this https://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml (if you understand italian)

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Yes. I have read them  :Sad: 

----------

## luna80

we can try again...can you post all the lsmod result of the installer dvd please

perhaps we miss some modules

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Ok. Here we are:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

fan                     2393  0 

ipv6                  234115  36 

arc4                    1775  2 

iwldvm                100413  0 

mac80211              213617  1 iwldvm

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     25527  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    34348  1 

snd_hda_intel          23724  0 

snd_hda_codec          98368  3 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                59467  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc          5978  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              15358  1 snd_pcm

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4333  0 

iwlwifi                64184  1 iwldvm

snd                    48492  6 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

acpi_cpufreq            6411  1 

freq_table              2164  1 acpi_cpufreq

ideapad_laptop          6396  0 

cfg80211              166777  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwldvm

soundcore               4290  1 snd

sparse_keymap           2376  1 ideapad_laptop

r8169                  47304  0 

rfkill                 13283  2 cfg80211,ideapad_laptop

processor              23303  9 acpi_cpufreq

video                  10716  0 

thermal                 8068  0 

backlight               4394  2 video,ideapad_laptop

ac                      3076  0 

battery                 7141  0 

button                  4325  0 

thermal_sys            16627  5 fan,video,thermal,processor,x86_pkg_temp_thermal

xts                     2615  0 

gf128mul                5146  1 xts

aes_x86_64              7199  0 

sha256_generic          9508  0 

iscsi_tcp               7580  0 

libiscsi_tcp           10362  1 iscsi_tcp

libiscsi               30668  2 libiscsi_tcp,iscsi_tcp

tg3                   126742  0 

hwmon                   1193  2 tg3,thermal_sys

libphy                 16794  1 tg3

ptp                     6556  1 tg3

pps_core                5720  1 ptp

e1000                  86441  0 

fuse                   60514  1 

jfs                   134305  0 

btrfs                 605688  0 

zlib_deflate           17419  1 btrfs

multipath               5136  0 

linear                  3103  0 

raid0                   6443  0 

dm_raid                14604  0 

raid10                 33921  1 dm_raid

raid1                  22884  1 dm_raid

raid456                49684  1 dm_raid

async_pq                3524  1 raid456

async_xor               2593  2 async_pq,raid456

xor                    10008  2 btrfs,async_xor

async_memcpy            1278  1 raid456

async_raid6_recov       1209  1 raid456

raid6_pq               89350  3 async_pq,btrfs,async_raid6_recov

async_tx                1670  5 async_pq,raid456,async_xor,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

dm_snapshot            23205  0 

dm_crypt               12518  0 

dm_mirror              11212  0 

dm_region_hash          6167  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  7258  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror

dm_mod                 67159  5 dm_raid,dm_log,dm_mirror,dm_crypt,dm_snapshot

hid_sunplus             1368  0 

hid_sony                5346  0 

hid_samsung             2717  0 

hid_pl                  1304  0 

hid_petalynx            1833  0 

hid_gyration            1987  0 

sl811_hcd               8871  0 

xhci_hcd               80588  0 

ohci_hcd               15761  0 

uhci_hcd               18625  0 

usb_storage            42574  0 

mpt2sas               118870  0 

raid_class              3108  1 mpt2sas

aic94xx                62969  0 

libsas                 54547  1 aic94xx

qla2xxx               453140  0 

megaraid_sas           71960  0 

megaraid_mbox          23564  0 

megaraid_mm             6648  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               34209  0 

aacraid                67500  0 

sx8                    10981  0 

DAC960                 60926  0 

hpsa                   43407  0 

cciss                  44110  0 

3w_9xxx                28946  0 

3w_xxxx                20652  0 

mptsas                 43001  0 

scsi_transport_sas     20979  4 mpt2sas,libsas,mptsas,aic94xx

mptfc                  12133  0 

scsi_transport_fc      38597  2 qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                8024  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 13278  0 

mptscsih               23455  3 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

mptbase                74980  4 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22041  0 

dc395x                 26258  0 

qla1280                19487  0 

dmx3191d                9041  0 

sym53c8xx              60900  0 

gdth                   71181  0 

advansys               43936  0 

initio                 14572  0 

BusLogic               18983  0 

arcmsr                 23410  0 

aic7xxx               103026  0 

aic79xx               117681  0 

scsi_transport_spi     18763  5 mptspi,sym53c8xx,aic79xx,aic7xxx,dmx3191d

sg                     23902  0 

pdc_adma                5101  0 

sata_inic162x           6309  0 

sata_mv                22633  0 

ata_piix               23607  0 

ahci                   21888  1 

libahci                18253  1 ahci

sata_qstor              4884  0 

sata_vsc                3849  0 

sata_uli                2916  0 

sata_sis                3565  0 

sata_sx4                7712  0 

sata_nv                17826  0 

sata_via                7491  0 

sata_svw                4157  0 

sata_sil24              9895  0 

sata_sil                7039  0 

sata_promise            9511  0 

pata_sl82c105           3517  0 

pata_cs5530             4120  0 

pata_cs5520             3502  0 

pata_via                8172  0 

pata_jmicron            2307  0 

pata_marvell            2803  0 

pata_sis               10182  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            2121  0 

pata_sc1200             2882  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       4302  0 

pata_triflex            3047  0 

pata_atiixp             4371  0 

pata_opti               2681  0 

pata_amd               10063  0 

pata_ali                8981  0 

pata_it8213             3338  0 

pata_pcmcia             9628  0 

pcmcia                 28731  1 pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core            10511  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            3140  0 

pata_ns87410            2680  0 

pata_serverworks        5020  0 

pata_artop              4774  0 

pata_it821x             8157  0 

pata_optidma            4353  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            5324  0 

pata_hpt3x3             2928  0 

pata_hpt37x            10816  0 

pata_hpt366             4944  0 

pata_cmd64x             6770  0 

pata_efar               3486  0 

pata_rz1000             2637  0 

pata_sil680             4481  0 

pata_radisys            2834  0 

pata_pdc2027x           6083  0 

pata_mpiix              2774  0 

libata                138614  52 ahci,pata_pdc202xx_old,sata_inic162x,pata_efar,pata_opti,sata_sil,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_svw,sata_uli,sata_via,sata_vsc,pata_marvell,sata_promise,sata_mv,sata_nv,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_sil24,pata_netcell,pata_ali,pata_amd,pata_sis,pata_via,pata_sl82c105,pata_triflex,pata_ns87410,pata_ns87415,libsas,pdc_adma,pata_artop,pata_atiixp,pata_mpiix,pata_cmd64x,pata_cs5520,pata_cs5530,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_optidma,pata_hpt366,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt3x3,pata_it8213,pata_it821x,pata_serverworks,pata_pcmcia,pata_sc1200,pata_sil680,pata_rz1000,ata_piix,pata_jmicron,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x
```

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Also I want to mention that my microphone works perfect. I don't know if has any relation with the sound. I say this because we speak for a laptop and maybe this too are not separated.

----------

## luna80

you need all this modules

```

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     25527  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    34348  1 

snd_hda_intel          23724  0 

snd_hda_codec          98368  3 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel 

snd_pcm                59467  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel 

snd_page_alloc          5978  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel 

snd_timer              15358  1 snd_pcm 

snd                    48492  6 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

soundcore               4290  1 snd 

```

check your kernel

----------

## sk8harddiefast

I triple check sound configuration. I have nowhere snd_hda_intel  snd_pcm & snd_hda_codec. I see exactly this: http://s30.postimg.org/8mzh2c3m9/image.png.

Where can I find this 3 modules?

----------

## luna80

if you use the command

```
make menuconfig
```

in the kernel directory, after you can serch for strings in the config by typing the character "/"

----------

## sk8harddiefast

I use xconfig. Now I will go the car of my grand-father to the car workshop. When I will be back, I am going to search very carefully

----------

## sk8harddiefast

I don't find the modules. Is just not exist there. I don't see none intel codec module into my kernel  :Sad: 

I also see a CONFIG_PCM_SND=y but none PCM_SND or any intel codec  :Sad: 

This is my all kernel configuration file: http://pastebin.com/sDQfyzkk

----------

## luna80

when I have some time I can search too in my kernel and your config file, I think in the afternoon   :Wink: 

----------

## mrbassie

If you built alsa into the kernel image (not as a module) try under:

device drivers 

               ---->generic driver options

Something about binary firmware blobs (sorry I'm on a windoze, can't look up the correct name)

And recompile kernel

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Mrbassie this is already ticked  :Sad: 

Ok Luna80. Whenever you can.

----------

## luna80

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> Mrbassie this is already ticked 
> 
> Ok Luna80. Whenever you can.

 

what's Mrbassie?

can you post the lsmod of the gentoo you installed too, please

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Mrbassie is the guy that post the blobs firmware post.

My system lsmod is completely empty

```
ember@gentoo ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ember@gentoo ~ $ 

```

Is logical because I don't use modules. Everything I build it into kernel. Is already difficult to me to manage all this things. I am 3 days gentoo user  :Sad: 

I don't know where system builds the modules and how I will set them to get up during boot. So I just build the into kernel which is easiest.

----------

## luna80

when you compile the kernel, what do you do?

both command?

```

make -j2

```

and

```

make modules_install

```

----------

## sk8harddiefast

My exact commands are:

```
cd /usr/src/linux/

sudo make xconfig (for configure the kernel)

sudo make

sudo make modules_install

cd /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/

sudo cp bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-3.14.0-gentoo
```

----------

## Ant P.

Your default sound device is set to the loopback driver. Fix your alsa or application config to use the real sound card, or change your modprobe order to not load that module first.

The driver you enabled outputs via HDMI. Is your monitor/HDMI receiver muted?

----------

## sk8harddiefast

 *Quote:*   

> Your default sound device is set to the loopback driver. Fix your alsa or application config to use the real sound card

 

Hi. How to do that? Sorry. I am Noob on Gentoo  :Sad: 

I didn't tested my HDMI yet but on xfce4-mixer nothing is muted. Only on alsamixer I see a S/PDIF which is muted and I cannot change the volume

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Ok.We have a little progress. Changing the soundcard from loopback to Intel, I hear sound from vlc  :Smile:  But still system uses loopback as default. How can I change that?

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Ok. I fixed it.

I created .asoundrc file on my home directory and I add

```
pcm.!default {

   type hw

   card 1

}

 

ctl.!default {

   type hw           

   card 1

}
```

Rebooted and now I have audio  :Smile:  Also alsamixer now shows my Intel by default  :Smile: 

BUT when I see a video on youtube, I cannot listen music at the same time! Vlc says me resource busy  :Sad:  ! Any idea how to fix this too?

----------

## luna80

well, luckily Ant.P found the problem, I didn't see it 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Well yeap  :Smile:  But still I need some help. When I try to use two different programs for audio, the second one says recourse busy.

Another problem is that when I connect the headphones on the laptop, I listen the music from the headphones but music is not muted from the normal speakers. They play all of them.

How can I do my sound just work as all the other normal computers? Do I need pulseaudio for this?

----------

